# Stabile iPad Stand



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Thought-Out-Company-STABILE-B-Stabile/dp/B003NG73AS/ref=sr_1_56?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&tag=kbpst-20&qid=1275250004&sr=1-56


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice!! But $60? Is it made of platinum?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Nice!! But $60? Is it made of platinum?


I don't know about platinum, but according to the specs it is three times the weight of the iPad, so it is very heavy.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I just bought a plate rack and mounted it on the wall next to my computer.  Very stable.  $3


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

arshield said:


> I just bought a plate rack and mounted it on the wall next to my computer. Very stable. $3


Great idea! I'm off to my local plate rack store tomorrow.  

Mike


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

arshield said:


> I just bought a plate rack and mounted it on the wall next to my computer. Very stable. $3


ha ha ha! I love it! I'm also thinking along the lines of going outside the box for an adjustable angle stand. Everything I've seen so far just ain't cuttin' it. Sometimes I want it slightly angled and other times I need it more severely angled.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm amazed by what accessory companies charge just because it's an iPad


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I'm amazed by what accessory companies charge just because it's an iPad


Or a Kindle....


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The Stabile stand makes it look just like a flat panel monitor, like a Dell.


----------

